# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Αιματοφοβία

## that_girl

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη δική μου φοβία. Ήμουν 6-7 χρονών όταν λιποθύμησα για πρώτη φορά στη θέα αίματος. Μία φίλη μου είχε βγάλει το δόντι της και όπως την έβλεπα να φτύνει μεγάλη ποσότητα αίματος στο νιπτήρα, άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και σωριάστηκα στο πάτωμα. Η μητέρα μου τότε με καθησύχασε ότι της είχε συμβεί κι εκείνης όταν ήταν μικρή μια φορά, κι ότι δεν θα το ξαναπάθω. Ήμουν με την ίδια φίλη όταν μου συνέβη 2η φορά κι από τότε κατάλαβα ότι είναι εκτός ελέγχου. Εκτός από την λιποθυμία, μόλις συνήλθα συνέχισα να νιώθω ναυτία και έκανα και εμμετό. Έκτοτε από εκείνη την ηλικία μέχρι σήμερα (26) αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο ή όλα από τα παρακάτω συμπώματα: ιδρώτας - ζαλάδα- λιποθυμία- εμμετός, στη θέα του αίματος κι όχι μόνο. Ακόμα κι αν ακούσω κάποιον να περιγράφει μια ιστορία, απλά και μόνο από αυτό μπορεί να αντιδράσω έτσι! Όταν βλέπω μια ταινία επίσης, μπορεί να αποφύγω να κοιτάω στα σημεία φρίκης, αλλά από τους ήχους και μόνο, θα σωριαστώ. Δεν έχει γίνει λίγες φορές να λιποθυμήσω σε αίθουσα του κινηματογράφου! Μόνο με την περίοδό μου ευτυχώς δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα, δεν ξέρω το γιατί. Παρόλα αυτά έχω αισθανθεί καμιά φορά μια αδυναμία.. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι. Απέφυγα να κάνω κάποια εμβόλια από την παιδική μου ηλικία - ο φόβος μου συνδέεται και με τις βελόνες, οτιδήποτε μπορεί να προξενήσει ροή αίματος-, τρέμω τις εξετάσεις αίματος με αποτέλεσμα να περνάνε χρόνια κ να μην ξέρω αν όλα πάνε καλά, και τέλος, μιας και είμαι κοντά σε μία φάση της ζωής μου που σκέφτομαι την οικογένεια, ΤΡΕΜΩ στην ιδέα ότι θα κάνω παιδιά. Πώς θα γεννήσω;; Πώς θα κάνω τις εξετάσεις που χρειάζονται κάθε μήνα;; Εδώ μπορεί να πάω να επισκεφθώ κανέναν συγγενή καμιά φορά σε νοσοκομείο, και με το που δω τον ορό στο χέρι, να ζαλιστώ και να βγω κατευθείαν έξω από το δωμάτιο (φλέβες - βελόνες -αίμα είναι το τρίπτυχο της συμφοράς). Να σημειωθεί ότι και ο πατέρας μου ήταν σε όλη του τη ζωή μάλιστα αιματοφοβικός, οπότε αν είναι κληρονομικό, το έχω κι από τους 2..... 

Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει σχετικά με αυτή την φοβία; Πώς θα μπορούσα να το αντιμετωπίσω; Χρειάζεται να επισκεφθώ κάποιον ειδικό;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## John11

> Να σημειωθεί ότι και ο πατέρας μου ήταν σε όλη του τη ζωή μάλιστα αιματοφοβικός, οπότε αν είναι κληρονομικό, το έχω κι από τους 2.....


Κατ' αρχή είμαι αντίθετος με τις λέξεις xxxx-φοβία. Αν κάτι μπορούμε να το πούμε περιφραστικά είναι καλύτερο. Εγώ το ξέρω σαν φόβος στο αίμα. Και χωρίς να σκάω σχεδόν καθόλου, -τουλάχιστον για την ώρα, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον-, σου λέω ότι έχω το ίδιο. Δεν το θεωρώ κάτι το σημαντικό.
Και γι' αυτό εκπλήσομαι στη διαπίστωση: "Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι".

Τι να πω, μερικά πράγματα έχουν ακόμα και "πλάκα". Η αλήθεια είναι πως σε κάποιες φάσεις της ζωής μου έννιωθα ανάλογα. Π.χ. όταν σε μια παρέα φίλων κουβέντιαζαν για αίμα, σχεδόν κόντεψα να λιποθυμήσω. Λίγο, καταλαβαινω ότι μεγάλη σησμασία έχει το πως αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι -οι γύρω μας- κάτι από εμάς. Στη συγκεκριμένη παρέα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το αντιμετώπισαν καλά. 
Είναι περίεργο, ίσως το διαπιστώσεις και εσύ αργότερα. Μπορεί να έχεις τα ίδια σχεδόν συναισθήματα για το αίμα, αλλά να διαπιστώσεις ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το αντιμετωπίζεις με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο (εντελώς διαφορετικά). Για παράδειγμα η περίοδος που αναφέρεις. Περίεργο δεν φαίνεται? Αλλά δεν είναι. Έτσι δεν ξέρεις κάθε φορά πώς θα το αντιμετωπίζεις.

Χρειάστηκε σε νοσσοκομείο να μου βάλουν ορό. Με την ιδέα της βελόνας συνεχώς στο χέρι μου δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ και δεν κοιμήθηκα το βράδυ μέχρι να μου τον βγάλουν. Μια άλλη φορά -πάλι σε νοσσοκομείο- έμεινα με τη βελόνα για μέρες. Δεν είναι ευχάριστο, άλλωστε για κανέναν δεν είναι ευχάριστο. Ο οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά σε κάθε περίπτωση. Πάντα παραμένει ο "φόβος του αίματος". Μπορεί να σου φανεί παράξενο, θα σου συμβεί και σε εσένα, η "αντίδρασή" σου κάθε φορά μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική. Απλά τώρα έχεις το πρώτο σοκ του ότι το διαπίστωσες. 

Ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας, για το πώς θα αισθάνεσαι, θα είναι ποιούς ανθρώπους έχεις "γύρω" σου. Τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω.

----------


## Γάτος

Κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο, αλλά το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό, και δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ως τώρα. Μάλιστα πριν λίγες μέρες είχα μία θεία στο νοσοκομείο και μου περιέγραφε πως έπαθε εγκεφαλικό. Ξαφνικά άρχισα να ψάχνω καρέκλα, διότι ήταν τόσο παραστατική, που μου ερχόταν λιποθυμία. χαχαχα

----------


## that_girl

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Έχω συναντήσει άτομα στη ζωή μου που μου έχουν αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να έχουν ζαλιστεί σε κάποια φάση, αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω βρει άτομο που να έχει αυτό το θέμα στον βαθμό που το έχω εγώ. Ακόμα κι από το σχολείο, στο μάθημα της βιολογίας όταν αναλύαμε το αίμα και τα συστατικά του, είχα νιώσει ζάλη και είχα ζητήσει να βγω από την τάξη. Δεν συνειδητοποίησα το πρόβλημα τώρα, ούτε το μέγεθός του. Είναι χρόνια που ζω μ'αυτό κι απλώς προσπαθώ να το αγνοώ όλη μου τη ζωή επειδή ευτυχώς δεν έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με αυτό σε καθημερινή βάση. Παρόλα αυτά ξέρω ότι είναι πρόβλημα να αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά να κάνω εξετάσεις και το είδα κι από τον πατέρα μου αυτό που δεν διέγνωσε νωρίς μία πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια, ακριβώς γιατί φοβότανε να πάει να εξεταστεί. Δεν θέλω να βάζω σε κίνδυνο την υγεία μου και καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά ότι όλο αυτό είναι ψυχολογικό και το βρίσκω και χαζό εν τέλει. Θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου που δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω. 

Όσον αφορά τις παρέες, δεν με έχουνε κοροϊδέψει ποτέ, παρόλα αυτά θα μιλήσω σε κάποιο άτομο για το θέμα, αν προκύψει, πολύ επιφανειακά. Θα πω ότι απλά με επηρεάζει. Ντρέπομαι να πω σε τι σημείο φτάνω με αποτέλεσμα να το ανακαλύπτουν στην πορεία και να τρομάζουν φυσικά όταν με βλέπουν έτσι. Είναι αλήθεια ότι μερικές φορές αντιδράω διαφορετικά στην θέα του. Αν πχ είμαι κάπου μόνη και χτυπήσω άσχημα, θα υπάρχει αυτή η ένταση που θα με κρατήσει όρθια, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή για να το διαχειριστώ, μέχρι να νιώσω πιο ασφαλής. 

Για πόσο όμως θα πρέπει να αποφεύγω να αντιμετωπίσω αυτό τον φόβο; Αν ήμουν άντρας φαντάζομαι θα ήταν πιο εύκολο, αλλά τώρα δεν θα θελα κάτι τέτοιο να μου στερήσει τον τρόπο που θέλω να ζήσω, πχ να έχω οικογένεια μια μέρα.. Όσες σχέσεις είχα ως τώρα μου είχαν αναφέρει σε κάποια συζήτηση ότι θέλουν δικά τους παιδιά. Έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το "κόλλημα" με τη διαιώνιση του είδους. Και αυτό με αγχώνει πολύ σε σημείο που να σκέφτομαι ότι ακόμα κι αν η σχέση πάει τέλεια, στο τέλος εκεί θα τελειώσει, γιατί εγώ δεν θα είμαι ικανή να το παρέχω αυτό. Εκνευρίζομαι κάποιες φορές στην τελική και μου ρχεται να πω "γέννησέ τα εσύ" αν θες! Τραγικό.... ! :(

----------


## soking

κοπελια συνελθε.το μονο προβλημα πυο εχεις ειναι η συνεχης αρνητικη σκεψη πως θα μεινει αυτο για παντα.η γυναικα μου λιποθυμουσε οποτε εβλεπε αιμα κ τωρα δουλευει ως νοσοκομα για τεταρτη χρονια.την πηγα κ δωσαμε αιμα μαζι μιας κ ειμαι εθελοντης αιμοδοτης κ της ελεγα απλα να μη κοιταει σητν αρχη κ αν σκεφτεται κατι αλλο.απο τοτε η φοβια της παρελθον.απλα μη το σκεφτεσαι.δε περιμενω φυσικα να ειναι τοσο ευκολο για σενα αλλα μη το σκεφτεσαι κ τοσο.

----------


## John11

> κοπελια *συνελθε*.το μονο προβλημα πυο εχεις ειναι η συνεχης *αρνητικη σκεψη* πως θα μεινει αυτο για παντα.η γυναικα μου λιποθυμουσε οποτε εβλεπε αιμα κ τωρα δουλευει ως νοσοκομα για τεταρτη χρονια.την πηγα κ δωσαμε αιμα μαζι μιας κ ειμαι εθελοντης αιμοδοτης κ της ελεγα απλα να μη κοιταει σητν αρχη κ αν σκεφτεται κατι αλλο.απο τοτε η φοβια της παρελθον.απλα *μη το σκεφτεσαι*.δε περιμενω φυσικα να ειναι τοσο ευκολο για σενα αλλα μη το σκεφτεσαι κ τοσο.


Το μόνο πια που ακούω για οποιοδήποτε θέμα είναι: μην σκέφτεσαι, όχι αρνητική σκέψη. Κάτι σαν ένα "φάρμακο" για όλες τις παθήσεις. Δεν αναρωτήθηκε κανείς γιατί δεν "πιάνει"? Άλλωστε είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που "δοκιμάζει" κανείς.

----------


## soking

> Το μόνο πια που ακούω για οποιοδήποτε θέμα είναι: μην σκέφτεσαι, όχι αρνητική σκέψη. Κάτι σαν ένα "φάρμακο" για όλες τις παθήσεις. Δεν αναρωτήθηκε κανείς γιατί δεν "πιάνει"? Άλλωστε είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που "δοκιμάζει" κανείς.


εχεις ενα δικιο.ακουστηκα σαν ξερολας.με συγχωρεις.ομως ειναι γεγονος πως πολλα ξεκινουν απο το μυαλο μας.υπαρχει κ ενα πολυ ομορφο παραδειγμα με ενα ποτηρι κ το βαρος του οσον αφορα τη κακη σκεψη.

----------


## John11

> εχεις ενα δικιο.ακουστηκα σαν ξερολας.με συγχωρεις.ομως ειναι γεγονος πως πολλα ξεκινουν απο το μυαλο μας.υπαρχει κ ενα πολυ ομορφο παραδειγμα με ενα ποτηρι κ το βαρος του οσον αφορα τη κακη σκεψη.


Ok, πολλές φορές το κάνουμε αυτό, έχω πιάσει επίσης τον εαυτό μου να το κάνω.
Πράγματι όλα ξεκινάν από το μυαλό μας. Μα αυτό είναι μια γενική αλήθεια. 
Αυτά που θα γράψω δεν αναφέρονται μόνο σε εσένα. Εγώ θέλω να τα πω (με αυτό τον τρόπο γίνονται πιο κατανοητά για μένα), καθώς ίσως και για άλλους.

Το μυαλό μας δουλεύει με δύο τρόπους. Ο ένας όταν το βάζουμε να δουλέψει, και ο άλλος τρόπος είναι αυτόματα. Τώρα που γράφω αυτά έχω βάλει το μυαλό μου να δουλέψει. Αλλά όταν αισθάνομαι λυπημένος, φόβο, οτιδήποτε αισθάνομαι, αυτό είναι αυτόματο. Σε αυτό το κομμάτι δεν έχουμε τον έλεγχο του μυαλού μας. Το έχεις δει, όταν φοβηθείς για παράδειγμα. Επίσης μπορεί να το έχεις δει το βράδυ, που το μυαλό μας βάζει τάξη στα της ημέρας. Χαλαρώνουμε μόνο όταν το μυαλό δει λάθη, παραλείψεις, τι έγινε λάθος, κλπ. Και τότε το μυαλό κατά κάποιο τρόπο ησυχάζει λίγο.

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν θέλουμε να δώσουμε προσοχή σε κάτι αλλά το μυαλό μας πάει αλλού. Με το να προσπαθούμε να επανφέρουμε το μυαλό μας σε αυτό που θέλουμε να δώσουμε προσοχή δεν βοηθάει. Το μυαλό σε αυτό το κομμάτι φαίνεται αυτόνομο.

Προσπαθούμε να ελέγξουμε το μυαλό μας, γιατί το έχουν πει πολλοί και νομίζουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια. Ναι, είναι γνωστή η φράση με το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο ή μισοάδειο. Είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη αυτή η αντίληψη, -αφού το λέει ο περισσότερος κόσμος-, που την έχουμε πιστέψει. Κάτι σαν το όταν ο κόσμος πίστευε ότι η Γη είναι επίπεδη. Του ήταν αδύνατο να αλλάξει αυτή την πίστη με το ότι η Γη είναι στρογγυλή και ακόμα χειρότερα ...γυρίζει.
Κατά καιρούς ομάδες ανθρώπων πιστεύουν σε κάτι που θεωρείται διαδεδομένη αλήθεια. Τόλμησε να πας στην Ινδία και να θελήσεις να φας αγελάδα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο έχουμε και εμείς παρόμοιες αντιλήψεις, που όμως και εμείς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε.

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να "ταίζουμε" το μυαλό μας με σωστή "τροφή". (Αυτό είναι ένα πολύπλοκο θέμα, γιατί έχει πολλά θέματα). Για παράδειγμα αυτό που έκανες με τη γυναίκα σου στο θέμα του φόβου του αίματος. Δεν ήταν η εντολή για τι να σκεφτεί, αλλά η αποδοχή σου στο θέμα. Συνηδειτοποιείς ότι έχουμε τόσα προβλήματα, αυτό θα μας πειράξει? Και τότε η αποδοχή έρχεται αυτόματα. Είναι λοιπόν καλύτερα να πούμε για κάτι που αισθανόμαστε "ε! και τι έγινε?". Αλλά αυτό να ειπωθεί αυτόματα, όχι να προσπαθήσουμε να το επιβαλλουμε στο μυαλό μας. 

Υπάρχει ένα video από κάποια που έπαθε εγγεφαλικό και ανακάλυψε κάτι παρόμοιο χωρίς να το περιμένει.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqKpuhAT2iM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l39Bxm04ao

.

----------


## John11

Επίσης να πω, -με αφορμή αυτά που κουβεντιάζουμε soking- σε εμένα αλλά και σε άλλους, ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο κάποιος να βρίσκει την αλήθεια. Γίνεται με τεράστιο πόνο, -τουλάχιστον αυτό συμβαίνε σε εμένα-.

----------


## soking

δεν ειπα πως ειναι ευκολο.εγω προσφατα ζητησα βοηθεια απο εδω μεσα επειδη πιεζομουν τοσο που μου εβγαιναν αβιαστα σκεψεις πως η αυτοκτονια ειναι λυτρωση.αλλα παλεψα κ το ξεπερασα.ειχα βοηθεια απο φιλους.βοηθησαν κ σχολια εδω μεσα.αλλα δε μπορουσε να ερθει αυτη η νικη αν εγω δεν ειχα πολεμησει σκληρα.παλευουμε συνεχεια να κερδισουμε αλλους.να πετυχουμε στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.ειναι λοιπον κουτο να μη τα δωσουμε ολα οταν προκειται για τη δικη μας ψυχικη υγεια.

το παραδειγμα με το ποτηρι θα το σκοτωσω λιγο κ ειναι κριμα γιατι ειναι υπεροχο αλλα ειναι καπως ετσι. ''καποτε ενας καθηγητης ψυχολογιας θελησε να εξηγησει στη ταξη πως προκυπτουν πολλα προβληματα απο το μυαλο μας.ετσι τους ζητησε να κρατησουν ψηλα ενα ποτηρι νερο για 5 λεπτα.τους ρωτησε αν το θεωρουν βαρυ.η απαντηση ολων ηταν οχι.επειτα τους ζητησε να το κρατησουν νοερα για 5 ημερες.τους εκανε ξανα την ερωτηση αν πλεον το χερι τους εχει βαρυνει κ αδυνατουν να το σηκωσουν.αφου ολοι ειπαν πως πλεον οντως ηταν βαρυ το ποτηρι εκεινος ειπε πως ειναι το ιδιο ποτηρι νερο κ αρα εχει το ιδιο βαρος.το μονο που αλλαξε ηταν ο χρονος που ειχαν το βαρος.ετσι ειναι οι κακες σκεψεις στο μυαλο μας.οσο περισσοερο τις κραταμε τοσο πιο πολυ μας βαραινουν.''....εγω σε καθε ασχημη σκεψη πλεον αυτο θυμαμαι κ αμεσως την αποβαλλω

----------


## John11

> παλευουμε συνεχεια να κερδισουμε αλλους.να πετυχουμε στον επαγγελματικο τομεα.


Και αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιδεοληψία που έχουμε μάθει. Δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι το πιο σημαντικό, να παλεύουμε ή το να έχουμε ανοιχτό μυαλό.
Από την άλλη, αν δει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει σήμερα στα οικονομικά θέματα, θα γίνει κατανοητό ότι δεν είναι αφύσικο κάποιος να υποφέρει. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω, είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας? Ή μισθωτός στον ιδιωτικό τομέα?

----------


## that_girl

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Σχετικά με τα παραπάνω σχόλια που αφορούν τον έλεγχο του μυαλού και σκέψεις.. Φυσικά το έχω προσπαθήσει και αυτό. Για παράδειγμα όταν είχα πάει μετά απο καιρό να κάνω εξέταση αίματος, γεμάτη άγχος φυσικά την κρίσιμη μέρα και ενώ πήγαινα προς το ιατρείο μετάνιωνα το κάθε μου βήμα, παρόλα αυτά λέω θα το κάνω. Πήγα εκεί και προσπάθησα εκείνη την ώρα να σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο ωραίο. Να σκέφτομαι τη θάλασσα, να κοιτάω τους πίνακες από την άλλη πλευρά. Φυσικά με το που ένιωσα τη βελόνα μέσα μου, το μυαλό μου -και όχι τα μάτια μου - τα είδε όλα! έβλεπα με ακρίβεια τί γινόταν, χωρίς να κοιτάω και χωρίς να έχω τη δύναμη να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο πλέον. Με το που μου λέει και η γιατρός (που την είχα ενημερώσει φυσικά και για το θέμα μου), "σφίξε λίγο το χέρι σου γιατί δεν βγαίνει", βάζω όλη μου τη δύναμη και ψυχικό απόθεμα, το κάνω. Και θολώνουν όλα ξαφνικά. Ξύπνησα στο πάτωμα, με τη γιατρό από πάνω μου να με τσιμπάει. Σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, μου δίνει να πιω μια πορτοκαλάδα, λες και αυτό θα με συνεφέρει. Αποτέλεσμα, έκανα εμμετό την πορτοκαλάδα. :( 

Κι άλλες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να το ελέγξω με το μυαλό, διαβάζοντας πληροφορίες για το αίμα. Προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω αν είχε άλλη υφή, άλλη όψη (π.χ. χρώμα) αν θα με επηρέαζε το ίδιο. Προσπαθώντας να το εξομοιώσω με ένα απλό υγρό, όπως το λάδι και το νερό. Μου φαίνεται απόλυτα παράλογο να έχω πρόβλημα, είναι απλά ένα υγρό. Όμως όπως είπε και ο John11 εκείνες τις στιγμές που έρχομαι πραγματικά αντιμέτωπη με αυτό, δεν σκέφτομαι. Μάλλον με κυριεύει ο τρόμος. Η αλήθεια είναι τελευταία είχα αρκετό καιρό να αντιμετωπίσω θέμα με το αίμα μέχρι που νόμισα ότι το έχω αντιμετωπίσει. Ίσως απλά επειδή είχα μάθει να το αποφεύγω με διάφορους τρόπους, π.χ να μην κοιτάω την ταινία κλπ, ίσως ήταν κι αυτός ένας προσωρινός τρόπος να το αντιμετωπίσω. Αλλά προσωρινός.

Soking η γυναίκα σου πιθανώς να το έπαθε μια φορά, δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει το θέμα στον ίδιο βαθμό. Εγώ να σκεφτείς είχα αποκλείσει όλα τα ιατρικά επαγγέλματα από το μηχανογραφικό μου (παρόλο που ήμουνα άριστη στη βιολογία και μου άρεσε πολύ) μόνο και μόνο λόγω του φόβου μου. Γι αυτό εξηγώ ότι αυτός ο φόβος, μπορεί να φαίνεται σε κάποιους ασήμαντος, εγώ όμως βλέπω ξεκάθαρα ότι καθορίζει τη ζωή και τις επιλογές μου, κι αυτό δεν το θέλω. 

Τέλος όσον αφορά την ιστορία με το ποτήρι και το βάρος, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το δίδαγμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι άρχισα να το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ όταν είδα ότι όντως είναι πρόβλημα. Στην αρχή είχα πιστεί ότι απλώς μου συνέβη μια φορά, μιλάω για τότε που ήμουνα μικρή. Και αφού τότε η μητέρα μου είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό κι ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί, την πίστεψα, δεν είχα λόγο να μην το κάνω. Έτσι τη δεύτερη φορά που συνέβη δεν ήμουνα προκατειλημμένη ή κάτι. Μετά βέβαια τρόμαξα, γιατί κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι κ τόσο προσωρινό...

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου δατ. Μηπως τη φοβια αυτη την εχει καποιος απ τους γονεις σου ή καποιος στο σοι?

----------


## John11

> Μου φαίνεται απόλυτα παράλογο να έχω πρόβλημα, είναι απλά ένα υγρό.

Αυτό είναι το πρώτο θέμα. Απόλυτα παράλογο λες. Πράγματι, τα συναισθήματα δεν είναι λογική, είναι παρά (δίπλα) από τη λογική, γι' αυτό είναι παρά-λογα. Η λέξη παράλογα σημαίνει δίπλα από τη λογική, έξω από τη λογική.
Δεν μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις με πίεση. Η πίεση -από εμάς ή από τους άλλους- φέρνει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα και το έχεις δει. Κάνει την κατάσταση χειρότερη. Έχεις ένα θέμα και θα βάλεις και ένα δεύτερο?

Θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις κάποιον/ους και όταν χρειάζεσαι να πας σε κάτι που δεν αντέχεις να έχεις υποστήριξη. Το να βρεις σωστούς ανθρώπους είναι πιο σημαντικό απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο στον κόσμο. Συνεργασία. Όπου χρειάζεται κάτι, να έχεις συνεργασία. Δεν είναι εύκολο να το βρεις, γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν πιστεύει στη συνεργασία.


> Και αφού τότε η μητέρα μου είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό κι ότι δεν θα 
> ξανασυμβεί, την πίστεψα, δεν είχα λόγο να μην το κάνω.

Η μητέρα σου έπρεπε να σου πει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό αλλά ότι θα ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## that_girl

@kerasi, καλησπέρα! όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, ο πατέρας μου την έχει. Επίσης την είχε και η αδελφή του -θεία μου-, το οποίο έμαθα μετά απο χρόνια. Η μητέρα μου είχε παρουσιάσει κι εκείνη αδυναμία σε ένα δύο περιστατικά όταν ήταν μικρή, αλλά μετά της πέρασε. 

@John11 Όταν λες να βρω κάποιους, εννοείς ομοιοπαθείς; Και πώς μπορεί να με βοηθήσει αυτό; Απλώς συνήθως απογοητεύομαι, γιατί ανακαλύπτω ότι άλλα άτομα που επηρεάζονται κι αυτά μπορούν ν' "αντέξουν" περισσότερο στην έκθεση απ' όσο εγώ. 
Η μητέρα μου πιστεύω το είπε εκείνη τη φορά στην προσπάθειά της να με καθησυχάσει. Την 2η φορά που έγινε, ήταν μετά από ένα χρόνο από την πρώτη, το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. Κι ενώ εγώ στο σχολείο είχα διάφορα σκισίματα από χτυπήματα, αλλά είχα ανταποκριθεί καλά, εκείνη τη συγκεκριμένη φορά ήμουνα με την ίδια φίλη που είχε συμβεί το περιστατικό την πρώτη. Κι ενώ έβγαζε κάτι τσιμπούρια από τον σκύλο της και τα πάταγε κι έβγαζαν αίμα, γυρνάει και με ρωτάει: "δεν έχεις ακόμα εκείνο το θέμα, ε;" Της απαντάω ότι όχι, είμαι καλά τώρα. Ε, και δεν άργησε να μου ρθει η ζαλάδα μετά από λίγο κι ενώ την παρακολουθούσα να το κάνει. Ίσως ενώ το είχα ξεχάσει εγώ, η αντιμετώπισή της μου το προκάλεσε, επειδή μου το θύμισε. Και μετά πλέον έχοντας συμβεί 2 φορές και την δεύτερη ήμουν κ λίγο πιο μεγάλη (τώρα μιλάμε για ηλικίες 7-8 αν θυμάμαι καλά), πλέον αποτυπώθηκε στο μυαλό μου.

Διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ μεθόδους για να το ξεπεράσω. Μία λέγεται "applied tension technique" που ουσιαστικά σταματάει την τάση για λιποθυμία σφίγγοντας τους μυς και αιματώνοντας τον εγκέφαλο. Όλες οι μέθοδοι περιλαμβάνουν σταδιακή έκθεση στην πηγή του φόβου - το αίμα. Παρόλα αυτά αρνούμαι να προβώ σε αυτό το βήμα της έκθεσης. Νιώθω ενόχληση ακόμα κι όταν διαβάζω πράγματα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι αποτελεσματικά αυτά που διαβάζω. Και δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος ψυχολόγος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει περισσότερο.. (;)

----------


## John11

> Διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ μεθόδους για να το ξεπεράσω. Μία λέγεται "applied tension technique" που ουσιαστικά σταματάει την τάση για λιποθυμία σφίγγοντας τους μυς και αιματώνοντας τον εγκέφαλο. Όλες οι μέθοδοι περιλαμβάνουν σταδιακή έκθεση στην πηγή του φόβου - το αίμα. Παρόλα αυτά αρνούμαι να προβώ σε αυτό το βήμα της έκθεσης. Νιώθω ενόχληση ακόμα κι όταν διαβάζω πράγματα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι αποτελεσματικά αυτά που διαβάζω. Και δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος ψυχολόγος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει περισσότερο.. (;)


Θα ξεκινήσω με αυτό το τελευταίο. Τι κάνεις κορίτσι μου? Με αυτά κάνεις απλά κακό στον εαυτό σου χωρίς να το γνωρίζεις.


>... εκείνη τη συγκεκριμένη φορά ήμουνα με την ίδια φίλη που είχε συμβεί το περιστατικό 
> την πρώτη. Κι ενώ έβγαζε κάτι τσιμπούρια από τον σκύλο της και τα πάταγε κι έβγαζαν 
> αίμα, γυρνάει και με ρωτάει: "δεν έχεις ακόμα εκείνο το θέμα, ε;"

Δεν θα είναι καθόλου παράξενο να περνάει από το μυαλό μου ότι ίσως η φίλη αυτή να προσπαθεί ακόμα και να σε κάνει να αισθανθείς άσχημα. Και τις δύο φορές με το ίδιο άτομο κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά.


> @John11 Όταν λες να βρω κάποιους, εννοείς ομοιοπαθείς; Και πώς μπορεί να με βοηθήσει 
> αυτό; Απλώς συνήθως απογοητεύομαι, γιατί ανακαλύπτω ότι άλλα άτομα που επηρεάζονται 
> κι αυτά μπορούν ν' "αντέξουν" περισσότερο στην έκθεση απ' όσο εγώ.

Έτσι είναι η ανθρώπινη φύση. Αυτό που έχεις "πάθει" (το πάθει σε εισαγωγικά γιατί στην ουσία δεν έχεις πάθει κάτι) είναι φυσικό συμβάν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, αντί να δούμε τι μας συμβαίνει, να το ακολουθήσουμε, πάμε να βρούμε αμέσως τη λύση. Δεν παρατηρούμε, δεν παρακολουθούμε. Αν δεις και τους γύρω σου, όλοι έχουμε κάτι, κάτι φοβόμαστε όλοι.

Σου λέω να βρεις "κοινούς" ανθρώπους. Όχι φυσικά ομοιπαθείς, που να τους ψάχνεις. Αν τύχει εντάξει. Να βρεις για παράδειγμα μια φίλη που να μπορείς να έχεις μαζί της μια καλή επαφή, να αισθάνεσαι καλά μαζί της. Αυτό εννοώ να βρεις ανθρώπους. Ένας "φυσιολογικός" άνθρωπος δεν θα σε κάνει να αισθανθείς άσχημα για ένα τόσο απλό θέμα. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε άσχημα, -χωρίς όμως να το καταλαβαίνουμε, απλά μας "χαλάνε"-, ενώ άλλοι άνθρωποι μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε καλά. Δεν το έχεις παρατηρήσει εδώ μέσα στο forum? Η λογική δεν μπορεί να τους βρει, γι' αυτό άσε να δεις το πώς αισθάνεσαι κάθε φορά.

Έχω το φόβο του αίματος. Κι αν δεν το είχες αναφέρει δεν θα το θυμόμουνα. Μην σου περάσει από το μυαλό ότι εντάξει εγώ είμαι άνδρας, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. 
Επίσης στη ζωή μου είχα εξαιρετικά έντονο πρόβλημα με κάποια θέματα. Μου τα δημιούργησαν άλλοι. Η κακία είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο πράγμα. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να την εντοπίσεις. Αυτά τα "προβλήματα" που είχα παλιά σχεδόν έχουν "εξαφανιστεί" τώρα. Δεν είναι η ουσία το πρόβλημα, αλλά το πως το αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Και το πως το αντιλαμβανόμαστε εξαρτάται από τους άλλους. Αν μας κοροϊδέψουν, αν κάνουν κάποια κίνηση να το δούμε έντονα, κλπ, κλπ. Δεν μπορώ να τα εξηγήσω αναλυτικά γράφοντας, μου είναι δύσκολο.

Στίψε το μυαλό σου, για να τα δεις αυτα. Δες πώς αισθάνεσαι, τι αισθάνεσαι, πότε αισθάνεσαι. Δες επίσης τους άλλους, γιατί συμπεριφέρονται με ένα τρόπο, δες τι σκέφτεται πίσω κάποιος, παρατήρησε τους άλλους. Θα εκπλαγείς, θα δεις κακία, θα δεις βλακεία, θα δεις "κρυόκωλους" (συγνώμη έτσι τους ονομάζω εγώ), θα δεις πράγματα που δεν φαντάζεσαι. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω γενικά. Ειδικά θα μπορούσα.
Αφιέρωσε χρόνο να δεις τον εαυτό σου, όχι ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα όπως ο φόβος τους αίματος. Δες τον εαυτό σου, χωρίς να κρίνεις, απλά βλέπε.

----------


## that_girl

John σ ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις.. Η φίλη που ανέφερα είναι παιδική. Αυτά που περιέγραψα σαν περιστατικά συνέβησαν όταν ήμουν 7-8 χρονών. Δλδ σχεδόν 20 χρόνια πριν! Μου κάνει κ εντύπωση που τα θυμάμαι.. Με εκείνη δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες επαφές χρόνια τώρα, επειδή μένουμε μακριά, αλλά δεν μου είχε φταίξει σε κάτι. Ήταν μεγαλύτερη από εμένα 5 χρόνια κ ένιωθα κ ότι μαθαίνω από εκείνη πράγματα, με πρόσεχε κιόλας.
Τα 2 πρώτα περιστατικά λοιπόν συνέβησαν με εκείνη και από εκεί κ πέρα μέσα στα χρόνια αντιμετώπισα πολλές φορές το πρόβλημα. Όμως δεν θα έλεγα ότι κάποιο άλλο άτομο με επηρέασε αρνητικά. Ποτέ δεν με έχουν κοροϊδέψει, δεν έχω νιώσει δλδ άσχημα γι αυτό. Από όσο θυμάμαι. Καταλαβαίνω ότι εσύ είχες διαφορετική εμπειρία και σε αυτή συντέλεσαν και άτομα από το περιβάλλον σου. Στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν θα το έλεγα όμως αυτό. Τα άτομα που με περιέβαλλαν πάντα έδειχναν κατανόηση, όπως και να κατέληγα στο τέλος και με φρόντιζαν για να συνέλθω. Εγώ από μόνη μου ίσως νιώθω ντροπή για την κατάσταση στην οποία καταλήγω. Επειδή κιόλας θεωρώ ότι είναι και χαζομάρα όλο αυτό. 

Απλώς νιώθω ότι δεν έχω τον έλεγχο και με ενοχλεί πολύ κι αυτό. Θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου. Σε κάποια φάση ήταν ένας δικός μου άνθρωπος στο νοσοκομείο και χρειαζόταν να δώσουμε αίμα. Ένιωσα τρόμο και δεν τα κατάφερα να πάω, το σκεφτόμουνα όλη την ώρα. Δώσανε άλλοι τελικά. Δεν μου το συγχωρώ κι αυτό. Στη δύσκολη κατάσταση θα έπρεπε να πω στον εαυτό μου "κοψε τις *** τώρα και κάνε αυτό που πρέπει." Όχι, δεν μου το συγχωρώ.

----------


## John11

> Σε κάποια φάση ήταν ένας δικός μου άνθρωπος στο νοσοκομείο και χρειαζόταν να δώσουμε αίμα. Ένιωσα τρόμο και δεν τα κατάφερα να πάω, το σκεφτόμουνα όλη την ώρα. Δώσανε άλλοι τελικά. Δεν μου το συγχωρώ κι αυτό. Στη δύσκολη κατάσταση θα έπρεπε να πω στον εαυτό μου "κοψε τις *** τώρα και κάνε αυτό που πρέπει." Όχι, δεν μου το συγχωρώ.


Έχεις 1000 τρόπους να βοηθήσεις όποιους θες και όσο θες. Μην κολλήσεις στον 1001. Και δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι. Στη μετακόμιση θα βοηθήσει ο πιο γεροδεμένος, σε ένα πρόβλημα σκέψης αυτός που μπορεί να σκέφτεται, ο καθένας όπου μπορεί καλύτερα. Κάπου μπορούμε, κάπου μπορούμε λίγο και κάπου καθόλου. Και αυτό είναι δυναμικό, εξαρτάται τις συνθήκες, τις ανάγκες, κλπ.


> Απλώς νιώθω ότι δεν έχω τον έλεγχο και με ενοχλεί πολύ κι αυτό.

Το αφήνω αναπάντητο γιατί δεν έχω την όρεξη και το χρόνο τώρα. Εδώ είναι όλο το παιχνίδι...

----------

